# spotty brood pattern



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I wouldn't waste more than 3 weeks. A decent queen will take that hive into winter as a strong winterable hive, whereas your weak queen will force you to combine.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*v-mites*

Hey WV you might want to check to see if you have a heavy mite count that will cause the brood to be spotty also.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

well, i didn't pinch this queen out and decided to give her until today to get things right, and i'm glad i did. if she was still doing the same thing she would have been pinched and the deep would of been combined with another hive. i believe that since the nuc got honey bound while the bees were waiting for the queen to emerge, mate, and start laying, that she just didn't have enough room starting out. now she is a deep with a shallow of goldenrod on top. the queen is still laying eggs and the pattern is much better. as i watched there were quite a few bees emerging on the frame in the picture. no signs of mites either.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

WV:

I have the same issues. When queen rearing, I will check a matingn ucs and either see a virigin or mated queen. It is hard to pinch them and you WANT to give them some time and a second chance. Yikes!

Glad you didnt pinch her. Nice pic too!


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

nice picture and a nice brood pattern.

I find that if you are feeding a new hive/nuc even a bit that on many occasions by the time the queen emerges and then does a few mating flights that the bees have stuffed enough feed into the center of the nest and there are few places for her to lay.

once the rearing of brood has begun most of the feed is quite quickly consumed.


----------

